# Longines Ultraquartz



## UltraQuartz (May 21, 2011)

HI EVERYONE!

I own a Longines Ultraquartz which is running, but gains time. I sent it to Longines Switzerland to get it repaired, but they sent it back saying they couldnt fix it. Does anyone have a clue of what to do? I want to get it fixed and be able to wear it, as it is a very special watch for me...

Any help?? :dntknw: :down:

Thank you very much!


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

Give it a shot yourself 

http://www.crazywatches.pl/longines-ultra-quartz-6512-1970

http://www.crazywatches.pl/longines-6512-ultra-quartz-1970


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Best contact our resident expert on the electric watches banner at the top of the page. :toot:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Best contact our resident expert on the electric watches banner at the top of the page. :toot:


+1 I have used him and highly reccomended.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Can second that,did excellent job on my (now departed) Omega Megaquartz.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

azimuth_pl said:


> Give it a shot yourself
> 
> http://www.crazywatches.pl/longines-ultra-quartz-6512-1970
> 
> http://www.crazywatches.pl/longines-6512-ultra-quartz-1970


Hey, nice to see you here ;-)

I seem to remember that you said these watches were very hard to regulate properly?


----------

